# Won a megaray on ebay!



## bonhomme (Oct 21, 2018)

Seller was asking 800 dollar, i bid 551 dollar an won the object. 
PROBLEM : He wont send it to Belgium (europe) , even if i pay for transport (schipping)!
Because of US regulations he said?

Anyway of getting this to Belgium???

Thanks marc


----------



## id30209 (Oct 21, 2018)

What regulations?? Any kind of batteries/packs inside of other equipment are allowed to fly. Congrats btw (?)


----------



## bigburly912 (Oct 21, 2018)

There are no regulations. He doesn’t want to ship because you got it for a steal. If he didn’t specify “no international shipping” then it is yours. Contact eBay and PayPal and let them know what’s up


----------



## bdogps (Oct 21, 2018)

You should ask him to send you the links that show the regulations and then you can judge for yourself. Also, ask which courier they were planning on using and you can make so enquires. All the best


----------



## peter yetman (Oct 21, 2018)

Looks like he's relisted it with US addresses only.
Contact Ebay and get them to sort it out, also let PayPal know, as it takes a while for anything to happen.
P


----------



## mattheww50 (Oct 21, 2018)

Even if the batteries are in the unit, if it is shipped via Post, there are limits on both the number of cell (3), and the size of the cells (I am pretty sure these are in fact over the limit). The only work around is to use a carrier who is licensed to carry hazardous goods. The only one I know of is in fact FedEx. In order to use FedEx however, you must be registered as a Hazardous Goods shipped, and it isn't cheap. Having said that, the shipping problem is considerable, but it certain is not impossible, and it WILL be expensive. I am not aware of any relevant export regulations involved lighting equipment to a COCOM country, and I used to deal with dual use exports for a living (I was an adviser to two Presidents on these matters), so I do know a fair amount about US export law. Belgium is a NATO/Cocom country if memory serves me, which means it is generally exempt from most of the restrictions, even if they do exist. As others have pointed out, It is more likely that the sell just don't want to through with the transaction at that price.
Your other choice is to tell the shipper to ship without batteries, and then there are NO restrictions on the shipment.


----------



## Echo63 (Oct 21, 2018)

Is there an ITAR issue ? 

I know some surefire models and IR filters for other lights are restricted


----------



## bonhomme (Oct 21, 2018)

I wrote : 
I will pay for the transportation costs (shipping?)and import taxes in Belgium.
If you can give me a total price , i pay with PayPal.
thanks marc

seller wrote : 
Marc we know you have to pay for the Shipping and Taxes
The issue is whether it is a restricted Item or Not
ITAR or Not
Thanks Al


----------



## archimedes (Oct 21, 2018)

OP, please be aware of Rule 12, regarding "reposting private communications"


----------



## BVH (Oct 21, 2018)

Found it. Definitely NOT a restricted item according to PeakBeam Systems here in this post:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...m-flashlight&p=3699822&viewfull=1#post3699822

Forward them the link to that thread as absolute proof from the manufacturer.


----------



## knucklegary (Oct 21, 2018)

If the US seller has (or had) eBays "Global Shipping" program turned-on or offered, the item would only cost seller domestic charges to send to that eBay hub via Belgium. I have used the eB Global Shipping to Britain with great success.


----------



## T-Steve (Oct 21, 2018)

I've sold quite a few items on ebay and always specify US addresses only. I just don't want to deal with the hassle of additional forms, fees, etc.

A number of my buyers use parcel forwarding services such as BPM-LUX (https://www.bpm-lux.com

I ship it to the BPM-LUX US address, then they handle all the foreign shipment stuff. It's handled by the buyer. It works well. The tracking information on Ebay even continues following it into Europe.


----------



## bonhomme (Oct 21, 2018)

BVH, its not a maxabeam, its a megaray mr175

I bought a maxabeam from israel and one from US , no problems.

But now its a megaray?


----------



## BVH (Oct 21, 2018)

Opps, totally misread the title. sorry. I just shipped a Megaray MR250 to Germany within the last year. It went thru all the official Customs channels.


----------



## bonhomme (Oct 22, 2018)

Anyone who knows another megaray for sale???
Thanks marc


----------

